# Greek yogurt



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Can I use it in homemade?Not Greek just the regular kind.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There are Greek yogurt starters, but if you just want thick yogurt, let your finished yogurt drain for a while in a cheesecloth lined strainer. You can also add a little unflavored gelatin to make it thicker, but that won't add creaminess.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Greek yogurt with honey on it is just plain killer!!

L8R,
Matt


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

As long as it has an active culture in it you should be able to use it to make more...


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

May make it today,will let you know how it turns out.Thanks for the tips!I really like Greek yogurt & it is so expensive at the store,I splurged & bought a 1 serving carton of plain.I have used regular yogurt as a starter before,but have not tried the Greek.Think I will use whole milk so it will be thicker,if it dont make I can always use it for biscuits!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We use Greek yogurt as starter because it seems to be thicker when finished. I hadn't heard of using gelatin in it, that might help. I like firm yogurt, so I've been disappointed in the plain yogurt we've made. We do add some powdered milk to the milk, but I want to get away from using anything we have to buy. We use raw cows milk.
Kit


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone who makes yogurt using goats milk knows it generally comes out thin...if you are not satisfied with the consistency of your yogurt and are concerned with additives just simply strain it...
You can make the most beautiful thick, as in almost cream cheese consistency, if you strain it long enough...it's a learning curve that is pretty simple.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

It came out perfect,very thick & a little tangy.I did use whole milk for this one ,will try some with diced peaches later today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My goat milk yogurt is thick. BUT, I learned that heating to 180 before cooling and adding culture is ESSENTIAL.

Also, incubate at 120.


----------

